# New PB smallie! (Pic Heavy)



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Me and a buddy went out today and tried for some smallies. Really got into them with cranks and buzzbaits. Broke two 20'' fish off unfortunately at the back. One on rebel craw, the other on a football jig. Got 15 rock bass too. Really a good day. Would have broken my old PB 3 times with my bigger fish. Biggest 17''.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Good job! Great lookin smallies!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like a good spot. Good ones.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

What section of the black is that, that rock pile almost looks familiar, but i cant place it. Good job on the fish, i love brown bass


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude those look sweet! Rock on


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the runoff from the old mill dam and it's privately owned by a guy my family has known forever. A nice little spot.


----------

